# zwei gleichzeitige Connections



## der_guenn (16. Aug 2010)

Morgen zusammen,

ist es eigentlich möglich mehrere SQL-Connections laufen zu lassen.

Weshalb ich frage, habe zwei Datenbanken. Aus der einen lese ich in die andere schreibe ich. Ich öffne in der ersten Methode die erste Connection mit 
	
	
	
	





```
getConnection
```
 und erzeuge ein Statement mit 
	
	
	
	





```
connection.createStatement()
```
. Anschließend öffne ich in einer anderen Methode eine weitere Connection zu einer zweiten Datenbank und ebenfalls ein Statement. Lese einige Werte aus und übergebe sie der ersten Methode. Bevor ich die zweite Methode verlasse schließe ich die Connection.

Die übergebenen Werte schreibe ich in der ersten Methode in die Datenbank.

Ist dies soweit ok, oder kann es zu Fehlern kommen?

Danke und lieben Gruß


----------



## maki (16. Aug 2010)

Ja & Ja

Ein ConnectionPool wäre empfehlenswert.
Solltest dich mal in das DAO Pattern einlesen, wilslt ja nicht überall nur nacktes JDBC über deine Anwendung verteilen.


----------



## XoxoL (16. Aug 2010)

Hi hab mal sowas geschrieben, kann dir das Proekt per email schicken


----------

